# Isis Proteus Portable no sirve en Windows 7



## DONEULER (Nov 12, 2009)

Tenía la version portable de Isis Proteus 7.4 SP3 en mi computador con XP

Ahora que tengo el windows 7 este programa no sirve (ni inicia. da la opcion de solucionar problema o cerrar programa).

Me egustaría saber como arreglar este problema ya que tengo cantidad de simulaciones que solo abren con el portable 7.4 y no en el instalable.... agradezco cualquier ayuda.


Suerte!!!


----------



## Humano (Nov 13, 2009)

A mi me funciona bien. Tienes que actualizarte a la 7.5 mínimo, aunque ya está la 7.6


----------



## mecatrodatos (Mar 14, 2010)

me pasa lo mismo que el amigo DONEULER tengo todas las versiones 7.2,7.4,7.5 y 7.4 ni inicia. da la opcion de solucionar problema o cerrar programa cunado se pretender abri uno realizado.


----------



## virgofenix (May 7, 2011)

ese problema tal vez lo puedan solucionar iniciando el programa en modo de compatibilidad o bien ejecutandolo como administrador


----------



## lubeck (May 7, 2011)

por otro lado ya esta por salir o ya salio (no se) el Güindous 8... 

por otro lado las aplicaciones compiladas portables con programas para XP dificilmente funcionan para Güindous vista o siete... porque lo que hacen esos programas es... primero hacer una base de datos de los registros y rutas del sistema opertativo... despues se instala el programa que se desea hacer portable y despues compara la nueva base de datos con la anterior y se agrega los cambios en el portable... cada que se ejecuta el portable se agregan esas diferencias al S.O. entonces si XP usa registros diferentes que Vista o 7 o las Rutas, el portable no podra identificar o agregar esas diferencias... bueno..espero sea entendible... por lo que yo creo que la mayoria de portables echos para XP no Corren en Vista o 7 ... 

pero no se preocupen quedense todavia con XP güindous Vista es una superporqueria , seven una megaporqueria esperemos que el eight sea solo una porqueria y ya va mejorando....


----------



## gabriel77sur (May 9, 2011)

hola gente como les va yo tengo isis 7.7 sp2 instalado en windows 7 started y funciona de dies solo lo ejecute como administrador han probado esa opción? otra es ejecutarlo en modo de compatibilidad xp espero sea de ayuda 
saludos 
gabriel


----------

